
Apache Commons Crypto component established - based2
http://markmail.org/message/tikohccognxysep3
======
MrArtichaut

      - doesn't seem to offer anything new compared to the JDK
      - sadly not mean to be a high level library as Keyczar 
      - can use OpenSSL as crypto engine. Is it really a good idea ?
      - doesn't even support GCM ...
      - nothing about modern algorithms like Chacha20
    

I'm aware that it's a 1.0 version but really I don't see the point to have
another low level Java cryptography library which will, once again, allow you
do make a ton of mistake.

